# Crating



## Swanny (Jul 26, 2013)

Good morning we have had our puppy for 2 days and are already sleep deprived and struggling with the crate! Fist night puppy cried for an hour settled for an hour and repeated this a couple of times. Last night we put him in his crate at 12.00 and he whined barked etc till 3.30 we then put radio on and I settled him in his crate till we got up at 5.30! I am sleep deprived but would like advice on how to manage this. We can't let him bark all night due to neighbours!! He's a great boy though! He's 11 weeks


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Hi Swanny

We've had our pup for just under 4 weeks and nights get easier so quickly, have hope! 

We initially stayed up till 11.30, took him out for a last pee then bed with a kong, then lay upstairs telling each other it was all going to be ok for anywhere between 15 mins and 1 hour while he settled. We set an alarm for 2.30ish for a puppy wee time, then got up at 5.30am and after a wee outside had a snooze cuddle on the sofa. It was a hard week or two! Then it got better and we realised we were waking him up for a wee, so we set the alarm later then turned it off and still got up early. We're now up to 10.30 bedtime, 6am wake up, and a dry quiet night! A big turning point for resettling him after the nighttime pee was not talking to him or even really looking at him apart from "let's go outside", "pee time" and "good pee time" when he went. Then one stroke, back in the crate no talking or petting! Comfort break only, no extra attention. Worked really well for us and we're feeling human again. Hold on in their, he's so worth it already. Let us know how you get on


----------



## Murray (Jul 7, 2013)

I definitely agree it takes time. We have had Murray for 2 months now and he is fully potty trained and sleeps through the night...there is light at the end of the tunnel! What we did was put Murray in around 10pm and get up around 2 when he cries to use the bathroom. We put him in and he would sleep until 5:00 or 5:30 am. He would get up go potty and play for 45 minutes snooze on the couch. After three weeks of that we let him cry himself when he woke in the middle of the night and he now sleeps around 8 hours. The important thing is that they will let you know that they need out to go to the bathroom versus just getting out. We also cover his crate with a sheet and have a stand up fan for background noise. Murray loves his crate but he will let us know when he is up for the morning... Now 5:30am and goes strait to our big bed for a 2 hour snooze! Hope this helps hang in there and enjoy this precious time with your V.


----------



## Swanny (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you so much. He hates the crate full stop. Have been putting him in whilst we eat so he's not bothering us and he just howls. I eat my meals so quickly !! 
Everyone has an opinion but I think Vizslas are very different from the lab etc I wanted advice specific. 
Any more puppy advice great fully recieved. He's 11 weeks


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Do a search for crate training ( right side of screen) & you'll find lots of good advice 

Youtube will even have good info on crate training (at least regarding getting your pup to like it).

Try putting something that smells like you in the crate with your pup & get him used to the crate, before he needs extended time in it ... try feeding him in the crate.

Good luck, he'll get it!


----------



## Murray (Jul 7, 2013)

I know we had the same problem when he was a young pup when eating meals. At first we would take turns like having a baby. Then we would eat when he fell asleep and no one dared to make noise! What i found was most effective was eating at our highest level table and providing Murray with a treat dispensing toy. This kept him mentally stimulated and his mind off our meals. Now i give him an antler to chew because he is teething and he usually doesn't bother us. Occasionally Murray will go in his den with a toy and relax during out meal times. Also another ta tic I use so that Murray has come to love his crate is naming a treat with a specific name associated only for his crate. I call it a scooby snack and he runs right in his crate for his cookie. I also give him a small piece once his crate is shut. He has a crate bed one snuggle toy and a nyla bone. Also he has his original puppy blanket along with a big boy blanket since he is older now. I hope this helps they are little tricks my mom used with her schipperkes that seemes to work with Murray out V.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma is 9 weeks old today. I have trouble with her trashing her crate(pooping). She will settle after a bit of screaming murder. But it's the messes and trying to get her on a schedule! I hear you.


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

Swanny said:


> Thank you so much. He hates the crate full stop. Have been putting him in whilst we eat so he's not bothering us and he just howls. I eat my meals so quickly !!
> Everyone has an opinion but I think Vizslas are very different from the lab etc I wanted advice specific.
> Any more puppy advice great fully recieved. He's 11 weeks


My boy Wiley came to me from Michigan via Seattle/Vancouver. He had 2 flights in two days which really put a negative/uncomfortable association to his crate. So I was already starting off crate training by trying to dig myself out of a hole. He HATED going in his crate, but I just made his crate the BEST place to be because of all of the yummy treats and delicious bones he only got when he was in there. It took him a while to go in the crate when I ask, but after 2 months he knows the routine and all I have to say is "Go in your house" and he hops in and sits at the back eagerly awaiting his reward.

He doesn't mind being in his crate if I'm leaving the house, but if I'm home and he's in there he whines because he just wants to be with me. (Like if I have a date and we actually want some alone time together without a ginger puppy trying to steal all of the attention)

As far as advice for you.......I would recommend putting him in his crate RIGHT next to your bed so you can put your hand down by the door and knows you're there. Then once he realizes that the crate doesn't mean abandonment, he'll get used to it. If you don't want him sleeping in your room, you can slowly move the crate further and further from you each night or every other night. Wiley doesn't even sleep in a crate anymore......he sleeps on a dog bed next to my bed or every once in a while (if he's been a really good boy that day) I'll let him sleep in bed with me.

Try playing some crate games with him and let him figure out that the crate is a great place to be. Lots of treats....happy owners.....etc. I'm sure you know this, but do not EVER let him out of the crate when he's howling, barking, or whining. Also wait until he's nice and calm/relaxed to close the door or you'll make him feel trapped and panic.


Some crate games videos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8HNO79bZMY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYrfukNjXtQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ys8AgEkeKE


----------



## tech_dog (Feb 20, 2013)

I did two things that seemed to help our 13 week old puppy appreciate her crate.

First, it's the most comfortable place she's allowed. It's got the softest, biggest cushion, it's got her food, and her water is just outside. We temporarily removed our other dog beds around the house so that if she wants an nice soft place to lay down, the crate is where she goes.

We also feed our dog in her crate, and early on I'd sometimes put the food in and close the door with her outside. Before long, we'd have her whining to get INTO her crate.

I just looked behind me, and she's comfortably snoozing in her crate right now, with the door wide open. 

One other thing is that our puppy doesn't have to spend much time in her crate unless she wants to. There's always someone at home, so she's not spending hours alone locked up in the crate. On the rare occasions where we need to put her in the crate, she just figures it's nap time and goes right to sleep.

T.


----------



## Swanny (Jul 26, 2013)

Just thought I'd give you an update - last night we put Rudi in his crate just after 12.00. 10 mins of crying then sleep he stirred at 2 but a bit of reassurance through the bars and he was asleep again till just after 5. We are very proud of our puppy. Thank you for your help everyone


----------

